# 8 week cut..Not sure about the results? with pics



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

After some feedback good or bad I feel a bit dissapointed with my results after a 8 week cut on Var, I understad my BF was to high for a cycle but I wanted to give it a go.

Cal 2000

F 90, Carb 100, Protein 210. With a cheat meal every sat night.

I have followed a P/P/Legs routine and have done fasted cardio 4 times a week. On the scales has gone from 188lb to 185, so no real difference there but hopefully the Var has helped build muscle while possing some fat.

So what should i do going forward? what changes would you recommend.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Improving, keep dieting!

I would increase carbohydrates but decrease fat next time.

200p 200c 50f would be better IMO


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep going you can see the difference. As suggested by ConP decrease the fats and maybe introduce carb cycling but tweak and continue


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

keep going at it pal! you doing any cardio? if not I would add some. I mean no offense but 3lb in 8 weeks is quite poor! also lower fats to half that and try cycle carbs! are you having carbs in meals only pre and IPWO?


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

ConP said:


> Improving, keep dieting!
> 
> I would increase carbohydrates but decrease fat next time.
> 
> 200p 200c 50f would be better IMO


Thanks Con. Would you keep my diet as it is for my 4 week PCT or change it now?



1manarmy said:


> keep going at it pal! you doing any cardio? if not I would add some. I mean no offense but 3lb in 8 weeks is quite poor! also lower fats to half that and try cycle carbs! are you having carbs in meals only pre and IPWO?


No offense taken mate. Yes x-trainer for 30 min 4 times a week fasted, agree about 3lb. But didnt really take this into account as I was on a Var cycle, so was hoping this was due to adding muscle.

Regarding Carbs my diet was basically:

1. 2 scoops protein, 2 eggs and tablespoon peanut butter.

2. 1 slice bread, 25g mayo 200g chicken.

3. rice/pasta, 200 g chicken with spinich.

4. 2 scoops protein and tablespoon peanut butter.

usually train between meal 3/4


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

dannw said:


> Thanks Con. Would you keep my diet as it is for my 4 week PCT or change it now?
> 
> No offense taken mate. Yes x-trainer for 30 min 4 times a week fasted, agree about 3lb. But didnt really take this into account as I was on a Var cycle, so was hoping this was due to adding muscle.


could well be that mate yeah I must admit I brushed over that! I would drop fats to half that and also try carb cycle!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Keep on keepin on bro! Magic doesn't happen overnight hey


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

I was in a similar situation to you bud, best thing I ever did was bulk. Gained some quality mass, and I am now in the process of cutting down to ~12% bodyfat.

Problem is, with no appreciable muscle mass (no offence intended) you will have to cut to say 165-170 to get "lean", then you will just look skinny. Unless you are on some serious gear, building a decent amount of muscle mass is not happening on a cut.

Can tell the difference, but I'd be looking for a minium of 1lbs a week fat loss. And yeah, upping your cabs could work in your favour, it certainly does me better to be higher carb lower fat.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

as above i would maybe drop the fats to 50 - 60 ... and up the carbs

and make the cardio gradual dont just jump balls deep into 4 cardio a week


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Big ape said:


> as above i would maybe drop the fats to 50 - 60 ... and up the carbs
> 
> and make the cardio gradual dont just jump balls deep into 4 cardio a week


Thanks mate going to try that for the next 4 weeks and see how I get on as for cardio I will try and keep it up.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

i see a good difference.

def. ensure your calorie counting is accurate. maybe drop it 200? run some EC or Clen along with it?


----------



## adamthebasturd (May 18, 2014)

Just to say well done. Even though it's not where you thought you'd be you still managed to bring that weight down a little. I would drop cals down to 1800. Reduce fats. Personally I don't see anything wrong with a 50% carbs 30% fats and 20% protein. Eh that's just me though. About the cardio, I feel that I can burn more by doing high intensity like. 20 minutes. 5 minute warm up hitting 90 second at full pelt strong resistance then 90 a sec rest. Repeat 5 times.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

You are making progress there mate, just keep going and take the advices above.

Good luck!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> You are making progress there mate, just keep going and take the advices above.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Diet Plan for the next 4 weeks:

1. 2 scoops whey + 25g Oats

2. 200g chicken + 80g Brown Rice

3. 200g chicken (or other lean meat) + 80g Egg Noodles + black bean stir fry + Greens

4. 2 scoops whey + 25g Oats + 300ml Semi Skimmed milk.

This gives me a Total 1821cal with a split 205g Protein, 28g Fat and 184g Carb

I will keep my cheat meal on sat for sanity!!

How does that sound? I will update the post with results in 4 weeks


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

dannw said:


> Diet Plan for the next 4 weeks:
> 
> 1. 2 scoops whey + 25g Oats
> 
> ...


looks good mate ... just keep consistent, a lot of it is trial and error see how u go on that and adjust when needed


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

one thing i would have the fats a little higher ... i go for 20% of total calories


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

If you aiming for 1800 cals. I would go for:

180g Protein

180g Carbs

40g Fat


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Big ape said:


> one thing i would have the fats a little higher ... i go for 20% of total calories





rsd147 said:


> If you aiming for 1800 cals. I would go for:
> 
> 180g Protein
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I will rework it to those values.


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

go down to your local sports centre and do some bodypump classes with heavy weights

Reason being there are lots of compound moves in these classes ( clean and press, squats, lunges, chest press, dead lifts etc etc ) and you cant stop- you do warmup, 5 minutes of squats with no break, then chest, then back, then tris, bi,s lunges, shoulders and abs. with about 30 seconds rest in between tracks

It really will get your heart pounding and muscles screaming, and is a great calorie burner.

Not being rude but by the look of your body your workouts lack structure, and you are perhaps not working hard enough.

Other benefit is these classes are usually full of nice young ladies......


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

dannw said:


> Diet Plan for the next 4 weeks:
> 
> 1. 2 scoops whey + 25g Oats
> 
> ...


how heavy are you?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Why don't you try keto? Nothing drops that fat off me like a keto diet.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Definitely made a subtle change mate, not as much as you could of though. Macro split looks good, you using timed carbs?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There is clearly some progress in the pictures. Your body fat has dropped and your chest is showing signs of being more muscular. You may have only lost 3lb but I would say you have dropped fat and added muscle at the same time so your weight may not of changed a lot.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> how heavy are you?


185lb mate



Mey said:


> Why don't you try keto? Nothing drops that fat off me like a keto diet.


Don't think I have enought time to be honest got 4 weeks till I go on holiday in 4 Then probably balloon on all the carb when I'm on holiday for 2 weeks I will hit the gym on hols though too try and keep the weight the same!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

aad123 said:


> There is clearly some progress in the pictures. Your body fat has dropped and your chest is showing signs of being more muscular. You may have only lost 3lb but I would say you have dropped fat and added muscle at the same time so your weight may not of changed a lot.


Yes that's that I'm hoping lol. Hopefully can drop some more fat over the next 4 weeks following the macro advice above.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Like others have suggested having more muscle mass helps when cutting, I struggled to get lean when I first started out training and when I finally got to around 12% body fat I weighed only 147 pounds and looked like death. Best thing I have done is gone on a bulk, now cutting is much easier!

I can definitely see progress in your picture though, you are showing signs of being more muscular so what may seem like a 3 pound fat loss to you may actually be a little more if you have gained some muscle mass.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

you have made good progress mate keep at it, What lab Var were you using?


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

adam28 said:


> you have made good progress mate keep at it, What lab Var were you using?


Dhacks


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

dannw said:


> Yes that's that I'm hoping lol. Hopefully can drop some more fat over the next 4 weeks following the macro advice above.


mate look into doing a recomp, im lbs5-10 lighter than you and still loosing 1lbs per week on 2000kcals. very slowly bump up your kcals over the next few months then cut again. youl find youl be more efficient at loosing weight and will be able cut on a higher calorie threshold.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Eat as much chicken and broccolli as you like and 3 eggs and 2 teaspoons of peanut butter.

Way easier than macro counting and way more efficient.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Riiiiight so calories don't matter, don't talk pish mate, and it will get boring, eating more than maintenance even with bro foods you'll still get fat lol, and not a lot of fats in there either


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> mate look into doing a recomp, im lbs5-10 lighter than you and still loosing 1lbs per week on 2000kcals. very slowly bump up your kcals over the next few months then cut again. youl find youl be more efficient at loosing weight and will be able cut on a higher calorie threshold.


Thanks for tha advice mate. I will stick with the

180g Protein

180g Carbs

40g Fat

for the next 4 weeks and see where I get, then on holiday for 2 weeks. When i return probably a stone heavier!! (got to love AI). I will look into doing this and try and add some more muscle, before doing another cut in January


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Riiiiight so calories don't matter, don't talk pish mate, and it will get boring, eating more than maintenance even with bro foods you'll still get fat lol, and not a lot of fats in there either


Nope, calories dont matter with that diet, you will physically be unable to eat excess cals on the diet I quoted.

Sure, maybe the first couple of days throwing down chicken but your body soon starts telling you its too much and you start eating sensibly and well below calorie excess.

As for not enough fats, its not a long term diet, it gets the job done in a few weeks.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks @ConP I weight myself this morming after following the 180/180/40 diet and after 1 week I have dropped to 179 (6 pounds), I take it some of this maybe due to bloat/water retention from the Var?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> Nope, calories dont matter with that diet, you will physically be unable to eat excess cals on the diet I quoted.
> 
> Sure, maybe the first couple of days throwing down chicken but your body soon starts telling you its too much and you start eating sensibly and well below calorie excess.
> 
> As for not enough fats, its not a long term diet, it gets the job done in a few weeks.


Mate, some of your advice on recent threads has been absolutely shocking.

Theres a reason people use tried and tested macros because they work.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Update 2.

Week 2 and 1 more lb lost down to 178lb. So 7lb in 2 weeks since finishing cycle....plenty to go yet!!


----------

